# chipped W8?



## vwportal (Jan 1, 2007)

Anyone out there have their W8 chipped? If so give us the specs and who did it. I contacted GIAC and they said they do not have anything for the W8. If yours is done please post here.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: chipped W8? (vwportal)*

Mine was done by Wetterauer. It's my understanding that no one has one for the 2004's because there's so few of them. I got screwed by PES and GIAC when trying to get mine done in 2003. I drove to PES in Pa the day after WaterFest in 2003. They removed my ecu, downloaded the file and socketed my original chip. They told me it would be a month or two - first 6 speed chip they did. Last word I got from them was in December 2003 that it was "90% written" but GIAC wanted to get the car on a dyno to see if they got all they could. I replied to the e-mail asking when that would be. I was told "after the holidays." Never heard from them again. Emailed them and GIAC directly. Never heard from either. Finally I had it done by Wetterauer in April 2004. Picked up about 21hp and removed that pesky 130mph speed limiter...


_Modified by VWGUY4EVER at 12:13 PM 3-3-2008_


----------



## BlueSteW8 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: chipped W8? (vwportal)*

Mine was flashed by the GIAC dealer in 10/2006.
I have a 2003 Tip ("E" suffix ECU) - I was able to get the "pump", "race" and "stock" files along with a handy flashloader.
I know it is harder to find 2004 files (especially for the MT6)
Wetterauer does the MT6 - not sure about Upsolute, Neuspeed, or any of the others.
GIAC does the "D" suffix ECU, which I think is the 2003 MT6, but I'm not sure.
Do you know what your ECU code is?


----------

